# Community College vs. Institutes/Academies



## amanda1016 (Oct 17, 2007)

I was just wondering what the breakdown of the students here is.
I'm of the community college variety myself.


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

im an academy person


----------



## greyeaglem (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm what used to be called a tech school. Guess they might call it community college now.


----------



## amanda1016 (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm actually in a tech school also, but in my mind it really is the community college- all commuters, lower prices, only a two year school.


----------

